# My accident on Cramond Island



## RedDave (Nov 7, 2012)

At the end of August, I decided to explore the WW2 ruins on Cramond Island. It's in the Firth of Forth, not far from Edinburgh, and accessible via a causeway at low tide. After completing my exploration, I planned to camp overnight and leave the following lunchtime.

I had photographed most of the defences, and also the ruined farmhouse, by the time I reached the defences on the very north east of the island. There was a part I couldn't find a way into by the obvious route, so I tried a second time, and my left leg fell into a hole, landed on a slab of concrete which was heavily sloped, slid down it and broke.

There was a couple nearby, whom I called out to. I explained that I'd broken my leg. I then dialled 999 and some paramedics were dispatched. Until they were there, the couple kept me company. Later, a lifeboat arrived and I was evacuated to the mainland. (By this time, the tide had come in.)

I was then taken by ambulance to Edinburgh Royal Infirmary. The following morning I was operated on, and an intramedullary nail was inserted into my tibia. My fibula was also broken. I remained in hospital for another few days before returning to London on crutches.

I had planned a holiday in Paris with my wife and son, during which I intended to explore La Petite Ceinture and Le Sanatorium d'Aincourt, but I was obviously in no fit state to do any exploring. The physiotherapist at Edinburgh had strongly recommended I hire a wheelchair. My wife arranged that, and I was able to go. I did have a look around Le Musee du Louvre and La Cathedrale de Notre Dame, and went out in the evening to restaurants.

I'm gradually getting better - the tibia has now healed. My wife has been looking after me - her wound care is excellent. An orthopaedic consultant in London is checking my progress. I've been off the painkillers for several weeks now and am down to one crutch. I'm able to work from home.

Looking back, things could have been worse: what if no one was on the island, and there was no mobile phone coverage? It doesn't bear thinking about.

I have a lot of people to thank: the couple on the island for keeping me company - I hope the got off the island before the tide came in - , the paramedics and lifeboat crew, the hospital staff at Edinburgh Royal Infirmary and in London, my family, especially my wife, as well as others who helped in various ways.

Because I've been put out of action for almost three months as a result of a serious injury incurred at a site you might not normally think of as dangerous (compared to, say, Twyford Abbey or Cults), and because of the trouble and worry I've caused to others - in particular my family - after an interesting five years I've reluctantly decided to give up urban exploration. I hope you will all understand this.

I'll still drop in here, and I'll post my Cramond Island photos some time soon, along with a small backlog of other explorations.

Take care, guys, and be forewarned about that hole I fell into.


----------



## Priority 7 (Nov 7, 2012)

Dude sorry to hear you are heading into Urbex retirement, but totally understandable considering the injury and indeed its nature. Glad you are recovering/recovered well.


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 7, 2012)

Whoa! That was lucky they were there. The one time time I was hospitalised by Urbex it was the simplistic of sites, goes to show we can never be complacent. 
Thanks for sharing your experience, really sorry to hear how bad it was, and that you're retiring. 
(I'll give it a couple of months before we start to see your reports again )


----------



## losttom (Nov 8, 2012)

Very sorry to hear that , hope you heel well! And I also hope that you do stay "here" on the forum -even if you have retired from it yourself.
Tom


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 8, 2012)

Oh my Lord! We are both so sorry tp hear this appalling news. I hope your leg heals fully as soon as ever and I must say that your reports and photos will be a sad loss to this site.Just glad it wasn't worse.


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 8, 2012)

It does not bear thinking about all the what ifs the important thing is you are well on the road to a full recovery,good luck for the future.


----------



## night crawler (Nov 8, 2012)

SOrry to hear the news and I do hope you get better soon. It's one of the things that concern me as well as I tend to be out and about on my own and my wife does get concerend as well. Look after yourself


----------



## chris (Nov 8, 2012)

Bad luck there  Cramond Island's on my list of sites to see sometime - I'm sorry it ended badly for you. Hope you recover fully and get back exploring or something else you enjoy as well. It's a good reminder - I've been to a few sites without telling my wife where I was going (because it'd worry her) and of course if something had happened the seriousness could be many many times greater if there's noone who knows where you are.


----------



## possessed (Nov 8, 2012)

Sorry to hear of your injury- I think it's a reminder to us all to take care and not become complacent when we're out and out


----------



## John_D (Nov 9, 2012)

Bad luck. I almost had a similar experience when I was exploring the derelict explosives factory in Standon a couple of years ago, the ground around one of the buildings suddenly gave way due to animal burrowing and my left leg disappeared up to the knee in the ground. I was lucky and got away with a gash to the knee from one of the flints sticking out of the side of the hole, but had it been worse I had Trog with me who could have been despatched to get assistance.


----------



## Pincheck (Nov 9, 2012)

Been lucky fell in a few open manholes in different place overgrown and covered in the dark. Managed to walk away with a few cuts and bruises but can understand your Point mate. I think you where just unlucky Dave. 

can understand the hassle involved after i had a bad motorbike accident last year and almost lost my foot. frustrating is a bit of a understatement to say the least i went exploring on my crutches once to repay some dues to a visiting friend.

Then once the pins where removed after 4 months 2x 16" and 1x 6" k-wire inserts to my foot after bone loss and the skin graph to replace the skin between toes and ankle being ripped off. It was physio. 

It can be done Dave just keep a positive attitude mate and don't give up. I spent 3 months in physio rehab rebuilding the Muscles and working the foot and leg.To the point now I have full mobility i can run/ jump and do all the silly shit I did before

*NEVER* give up mate paramedics and A+E at Stirling where sure my foot was a goner but you have to fight for what you want. I don't giver up on things, if i think i am right a bit of pitbull and won't back off you have to do the same so keep faith Bro. Don't say never  i got caught looking at a replacement bike while still in crutches i got a bollocking but such is life  working on her to let me get another 

So keep pushing yourself mate you can recover


----------



## woody65 (Nov 10, 2012)

is this you reddave?

http://www.scotsman.com/edinburgh-evening-news/latest-news/island-rescue-drama-1-2483715

http://www.s1cramond.com/news/man-trapped-with-broken-leg-on-cramond-island-rescued-.html


----------



## RedDave (Nov 10, 2012)

woody65 said:


> is this you reddave?
> 
> http://www.scotsman.com/edinburgh-evening-news/latest-news/island-rescue-drama-1-2483715
> 
> http://www.s1cramond.com/news/man-trapped-with-broken-leg-on-cramond-island-rescued-.html



Yes, it is, and the reports are accurate, though I don't know how they got hold of my personal details.

There are quite a few numpties that call the emergency services from Cramond Island after getting stranded when the tide comes in, and get rescued. Why don't they wait until the tide goes back out (as I intended to)? At least in my case it was a real emergency.


----------

